# [July '08 Thread] Why do so many TUGgers not list their location?



## applegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

I always enjoy seeing where people are from under their screen names.  So many times their location is not listed and I'm bummed!  Maybe it's just me or maybe I'm nosy. I just find it interesting to see where folks live. 

Anyone else ever notice this or wish more TUGgers would list their location?

Just curious.

Janna


----------



## Dori (Jul 12, 2008)

I have often wondered the same thing.

Dori


----------



## philemer (Jul 12, 2008)

Because they don't want strangers dropping in for lunch.


----------



## KarenLK (Jul 12, 2008)

I used to put my town in, but I think it now says western New York or near Buffalo.
I have to be careful to never say I am from New York. Everyone seems to think that New York = Manhattan.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 12, 2008)

Mine used to say Ames, IA and when I moved back to Milwaukee while my hubby and mutt were still there, I think I changed to something else as I was living in both cities for eight months.  Now with us all together here in Milwaukee (even though we do still own that house in IA) I will make the change 

Von


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2008)

Seemed a shame for the Gummint to be spending all that money on the witness protection plan then just waste it telling every darn TUGger where to find us. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 12, 2008)

Mine is "in the neighborhood of" because I don't think everybody knows my town (Henderson, NV).  I think some people don't list their towns because they figure they are listing vacation plans from time to time and they want to be cautious.

BTW, I know where Apple Valley is.  I pass it on the way to my sister's from here.

Fern


----------



## mas (Jul 12, 2008)

I live just a few miles NW of Apple Valley.  Oh, that's MN not CA.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 12, 2008)

I used to use my home town, Rancho Dominguez (it's really not a town, it's just an unincorporated part of Los Angeles County.). In fact my mail can be delivered to three names, Rancho Dominguez, Dominguez Hills and Hub City. It's just a little slice of land between Carson, Compton and Long Beach. 

So now I listed as LAX, since I am relatively close to the airport and most people would acquaint that with Los Angeles.   But I actually prefer and am closer to LGB (Long Beach Airport).  But if I listed LGB, I don't imagine too many people would know that location.

Maybe I should just change it to Los Angeles.  But I don't live in the city of LA, and LA is really big, over 50 miles long, so who would really know which part of LA I am in....would it be as far south as San Pedro....or as far north as Van Nuys and The Valley(San Fernando Valley)....

I guess I am confused.....


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 12, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> Mine is "in the neighborhood of" because I don't think everybody knows my town (Henderson, NV).



That's why I list mine as South Jersey.  I live in a little town that's all of 2 square miles, never even on the NJ map until about 20 years ago (has been around for more than 60).  If I listed it, no one would have a clue where in NJ I meant, even most NJ people have never heard of it!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm kind of in the same boat.  If I say "Washington" people think "D.C."  If I say "Washington state," people automatically think "Seattle."  Lovely cities, been there a lot, even have lived in both.  But now I don't live in either one.  I live in a tiny burg north of Seattle - almost to Canada.  So the name wouldn't mean much.

Dave


----------



## JoAnn (Jul 12, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> Mine is "in the neighborhood of" because I don't think everybody knows my town (Henderson, NV).  I think some people don't list their towns because they figure they are listing vacation plans from time to time and they want to be cautious.
> 
> BTW, I know where Apple Valley is.  I pass it on the way to my sister's from here.
> 
> Fern



Fern, of course I know where Henderson (of course) is...our son lived in Henderson for about 7 or 8 years and we visited him (and Vegas) many times over those years.  

As for my location...not many know where Lehigh Acres is, except John K and JLB and anyone who ever exchanged into the Lehigh resort,  but we are about 20 miles east of Fort Myers.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 12, 2008)

applegirl said:


> I always enjoy seeing where people are from under their screen names.  So many times their location is not listed and I'm bummed!  Maybe it's just me or maybe I'm nosy. I just find it interesting to see where folks live.
> 
> Anyone else ever notice this or wish more TUGgers would list their location?
> 
> ...



Also, some don't seem to want to list the resorts where they are owners.  As Alan would say, "Not that there's anything wrong with that."

Marty


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey, Rick,
My sister Irene lives in Lomita.  I never know quite where to say she lives.  Near LA?  Not really.  Long Beach?  Nah.  Oh, wait, I got it...she lives near Rancho Dominguez 



ricoba said:


> I used to use my home town, Rancho Dominguez (it's really not a town, it's just an unincorporated part of Los Angeles County.). In fact my mail can be delivered to three names, Rancho Dominguez, Dominguez Hills and Hub City. It's just a little slice of land between Carson, Compton and Long Beach.
> 
> So now I listed as LAX, since I am relatively close to the airport and most people would acquaint that with Los Angeles.   But I actually prefer and am closer to LGB (Long Beach Airport).  But if I listed LGB, I don't imagine too many people would know that location.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 13, 2008)

JoAnn,
You know, you probably don't really know where we live.  We live in Henderson, but not "old Henderson."   The area we live in is south of Green Valley, and didn't exist ten years ago.  We live in a master planned community called Anthem.  There are probably about 25,000 people here in five different subdivisions, Coventry, Country Club, Sun City Anthem, Solera, and Anthem Highlands.  KarenG lives up here too, although not in the same subdivision as I do.

Fern



JoAnn said:


> Fern, of course I know where Henderson (of course) is...our son lived in Henderson for about 7 or 8 years and we visited him (and Vegas) many times over those years.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 13, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> That's why I list mine as South Jersey.  I live in a little town that's all of 2 square miles, never even on the NJ map until about 20 years ago (has been around for more than 60).  If I listed it, no one would have a clue where in NJ I meant, even most NJ people have never heard of it!



Okay, now I'm dying to know the name of the town! We just met someone from Alloway, NJ...not Galloway, NJ...Alloway, NJ! So now I know where that is.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay, Alloway is in South Jersey, although probably close to an hour's drive from me.  I don't know if there's a Galloway, NJ.  I know of a Galloway _Township_, a section down near Atlantic City, but it's not a _town_.  Townships are so confusing in NJ - they include some clumps of towns, but not every town is part of a township.  Don't know if they have them in north Jersey but there are a *lot* in South Jersey and even a lot of people who live here think that they are the actual towns - so confusing.  All of the ones close to me have a single school system.

wackymother, do you live in south or north Jersey?


----------



## anne1125 (Jul 13, 2008)

OK, Luv2vacation, what's your town?  I bet I've heard of it.

Anne


----------



## JoAnn (Jul 13, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> JoAnn,
> You know, you probably don't really know where we live.  We live in Henderson, but not "old Henderson."   The area we live in is south of Green Valley, and didn't exist ten years ago.  We live in a master planned community called Anthem.  There are probably about 25,000 people here in five different subdivisions, Coventry, Country Club, Sun City Anthem, Solera, and Anthem Highlands.  KarenG lives up here too, although not in the same subdivision as I do.
> 
> Fern



I remember you telling me that before.  Dave lived a couple of places IN Henderson, and then bought a trailer/mobile home on Boulder Hwy....near the old Tony Roma's and 'Old Las Vegas'...old time western town?????  He went out there in the fall of '82 and moved back to Ohio in about '89.  (we bought at the JC on our first trip out to see him in May of '83).


----------



## The Conch Man (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm, I know where ya at JoAnn!!!!!       



JoAnn said:


> As for my location...not many know where Lehigh Acres is, except John K and JLB and anyone who ever exchanged into the Lehigh resort, but we are about 20 miles east of Fort Myers.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone who gives us somewhat of an idea of where they live I would count. Like BMWguynw, at least he tells us he's in the Northwest.  I've seen a few TUGgers list USA as their location. That doesn't really count. South Jersey is a pretty small area, so at least I know they aren't in Arizona!

Since very little info is given in our public profile and hardly anyone actually has their entire name as their screen name, I don't see this as a security issue. For some it may just be a privacy issue and I understand that. I'm not a real private person, so I wouldn't think to leave my location blank.  I have yet to see another TUGger who lives in Apple Valley, CA although I keep my eyes open all the time.  How can I be the only one here who has discovered this great site?!?!?!?!  I'm lucky I guess.

Tootles for now,

Janna


----------



## JoAnn (Jul 13, 2008)

The Conch Man said:


> Hmmmmmmm, I know where ya at JoAnn!!!!!



Didn't mean to 'forget' you, Conch man.  BTW, our DD from Key West is finally giving it up down there.    She should be moving in with us this week.   Too expensive, hard to find work....only took her 31 years to get out.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 13, 2008)

We do the same thing.  We actually live in Mason, Ohio which is outside of Cincinnati but even Ohioans don't know where Mason is unless we say "near Kings Island."


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 13, 2008)

In this day and age, who can blame folks for being cautious about posting personal information to the 'net?

Some folks do shoot themselves in the foot by not providing an actual real name in their profiles, though.  This is not shown publicly, and can be a great help in finding their account for them when they're having problems logging in.  (You'd be amazed how many people can't tell us their chosen username on their account.)


----------



## Kal (Jul 13, 2008)

philemer said:


> Because they don't want strangers dropping in for lunch.


 
I guess you could be more cryptic and refer to your location as "the land of the wide stance" but then everyone would know where you are.

On second thought maybe just "craters of the moon" as that might be more descriptive.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 13, 2008)

BMWguynw said:


> I live in a tiny burg north of Seattle - almost to Canada.  So the name wouldn't mean much.


It would to me! One of my daughters lives in Bellingham--though I wouldn't classify it as being tiny since there are "tinier" towns around there.

As Fern mentioned, I live in Henderson, NV, and I absolutely love it here.  I'm happy to promote our lovely city next to Las Vegas.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 13, 2008)

*What exit?*



luv2vacation said:


> Okay, Alloway is in South Jersey, although probably close to an hour's drive from me. I don't know if there's a Galloway, NJ. I know of a Galloway _Township_, a section down near Atlantic City, but it's not a _town_. Townships are so confusing in NJ - they include some clumps of towns, but not every town is part of a township. Don't know if they have them in north Jersey but there are a *lot* in South Jersey and even a lot of people who live here think that they are the actual towns - so confusing. All of the ones close to me have a single school system.
> 
> wackymother, do you live in south or north Jersey?


 

Don't New Jerseyians refer to where they live by exits, not towns? :rofl: 

I put where I live because I've got nothing to hide, and hopefully Tuggers will let me know if they're in the area (on their way someplace else, because NO ONE vacations in Butler, PA! :hysterical: )

I do know where some of your towns are that you've mentioned, even though you think we don't; remember we Tuggers get around. And AppleGirl, I do like to see where people live after reading their post sometimes as it gives perspective on what they are writing. 

Laxmom, I lived in Hyde Park for 20 years and knew Mason when there was nothing there but Kings Island! Miss Graeters terribly! And lots more.


----------



## Larry (Jul 13, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> I think some people don't list their towns because they figure they are listing vacation plans from time to time and they want to be cautious.
> 
> 
> Fern



That's why I stopped listing my town.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 13, 2008)

dmharris said:


> Don't New Jerseyians refer to where they live by exits, not towns? :rofl:



Yes, they do.  I'm Exit 3 off the Turnpike.




dmharris said:


> I put where I live because I've got nothing to hide, and hopefully Tuggers will let me know if they're in the area (on their way someplace else, because NO ONE vacations in Butler, PA! :hysterical: )


 
What part of PA is Butler?  We're right over the bridge from Philly.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, the misconceptions about NJ.  We reside in one of the most density populated, industrial, polluted, paved over, tollroaded, and divided (568 local governments & 538 separate school districts) states in the Union.

We are both above and below the Mason-Dixon line, nickname "THE GARDEN STATE", and have garbage dumps named the "Meadowlands".  We identify with out of state sports teams based upon pre-cable TV airway reception.  And then there are our governors - racing/crashing at 91 MPH w/o seatbelts on a toll road, EPA chief in DC, or "proud to be a *** American".  And don't forget, our safe and superior driving skills gets us the highest motor vehicle insurance rates.

And which "Bruce" do you sound like? as I always get that "you don't sound like you are from NJ" comment.

 "I am from Jersey. New Jersey."  per Bruce Willis, in _THE WHOLE NINE YARDS_


----------



## The Conch Man (Jul 13, 2008)

I know ya didn't JoAnn, I was being bad again! On the same note, our daughter is moving here with us at the end of the month, same reasons only its "Ohio" & 29 years!

Its not "cheap" any more to visit Key West & its been that way for a few years now especially when you have pay for flights, gas, lodging, dining, etc. I think Key West is slowing down a little but time will tell as the merchants are closing shops & the retailers as well. It may get better but time will only tell.





JoAnn said:


> Didn't mean to 'forget' you, Conch man. BTW, our DD from Key West is finally giving it up down there.  She should be moving in with us this week.  Too expensive, hard to find work....only took her 31 years to get out.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 13, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> What part of PA is Butler? We're right over the bridge from Philly.


 
40 miles due north of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Bruce W (Jul 13, 2008)

And which "Bruce" do you sound like? as I always get that "you don't sound like you are from NJ" comment.

I sound like myself,  Bruce W from NJ   !!!!!!   (exit 114 GSP)


----------



## Jestjoan (Jul 13, 2008)

*Yea, Ohio*

Lots of Buckeyes and former Buckeyes. I'm the latter. I now live in Alabama.

It seems like we have a lot of Joans......compared to the general population.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 13, 2008)

[QUOTE=Fern Modena  I think some people don't list their towns because they figure they are listing vacation plans from time to time and they want to be cautious.

Larry,

Yeah, but what TUGgers have your exact address?

Janna


----------



## ricoba (Jul 13, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> Hey, Rick,
> My sister Irene lives in Lomita.  I never know quite where to say she lives.  Near LA?  Not really.  Long Beach?  Nah.  Oh, wait, I got it...she lives near Rancho Dominguez




:rofl: :rofl: ...... Sure that's it....and I can say I live near Lomita!!!! 

And here is a little gem of info about Lomita....

"In early 1935, a vaudevillian named Frank A. Gumm of Grand Rapids, Minnesota leased the Lomita Theater, which was located on Narbonne Avenue near 243rd Street, to present his singing and dancing daughters Mary Jane, Dorothy Virginia, and Judy, who would later change her name to, Judy Garland."


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 13, 2008)

applegirl said:


> I always enjoy seeing where people are from under their screen names.  So many times their location is not listed and I'm bummed!  Maybe it's just me or maybe I'm nosy. I just find it interesting to see where folks live.
> 
> Anyone else ever notice this or wish more TUGgers would list their location?
> 
> ...


Because you can be robbed when you are on vacation if you have posted it here or on any other forum.  Anyone can find out where you live if they put 2 + 2 together as there is no privacy anymore.  You can even buy that information if you really want to have it.  I feel safer by just showing the general area and you know we are from the west coast.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 13, 2008)

iconnections said:


> Because you can be robbed when you are on vacation if you have posted it here or on any other forum.  Anyone can find out where you live if they put 2 + 2 together as there is no privacy anymore.  You can even buy that information if you really want to have it.  I feel safer by just showing the general area and you know we are from the west coast.


Yes, I kind of forget sometimes that we are well into the information age where you can find out just about anything!  I don't want to change my location but I will try to not disclose exact travel dates in the future.


----------



## RDB (Jul 14, 2008)

It is really a shame persons can't feel free in The Land of The Free.

I think it's neat to grab a coffee and meet a face when in an area of another TUGger. 

We plan to run route US-17 to Front Royal at the end of July and two days later, head up to I-70 and over to Ohio then US-23 and I-75 to Prudenville, MI.  

I know Tuggers live along that route. We can't take all day of course, but I'd like to say "HI" if you are somewhere close. Drop me an email if interested.

Same goes for you when near Yorktown. Give a headsup if you can spare a few minutes.

Robert


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 14, 2008)

iconnections said:


> Because you can be robbed when you are on vacation if you have posted it here or on any other forum.  Anyone can find out where you live if they put 2 + 2 together as there is no privacy anymore.  You can even buy that information if you really want to have it.  I feel safer by just showing the general area and you know we are from the west coast.



Great Point.  A good reason to not post when you are visiting your timeshares!


Marty


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 14, 2008)

ricoba said:


> I used to use my home town, Rancho Dominguez (it's really not a town, it's just an unincorporated part of Los Angeles County.). In fact my mail can be delivered to three names, Rancho Dominguez, Dominguez Hills and Hub City. It's just a little slice of land between Carson, Compton and Long Beach.



All right, Ricoba!  I'm a CSUDH alum! (Go Toros!)  I know right where you're talking about!

Marty


----------



## wackymother (Jul 14, 2008)

RDB said:


> We plan to run route US-17 to Front Royal at the end of July and two days later, head up to I-70 and over to Ohio then US-23 and I-75 to Prudenville, MI.



Oooh, are you going to Skyline Ranch Resort? Could you post a review or just tell us what it's like?


----------



## RDB (Jul 14, 2008)

wackymother said:


> Oooh, are you going to Skyline Ranch Resort? Could you post a review or just tell us what it's like?



We will stay a couple nights with Caroll's cousin. May run some of the Parkway if we get out of here early enough. 

Notice, I haven't disclosed the exact dates? Somebody might be laying in wait to waylay us if I give away too much. We try not curtail our freedom to LIVE, but I can understand not throwing all caution to the wind.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 14, 2008)

BMWguynw said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat.  If I say "Washington" people think "D.C."  If I say "Washington state," people automatically think "Seattle."  Lovely cities, been there a lot, even have lived in both.  But now I don't live in either one.  I live in a tiny burg north of Seattle - almost to Canada.  So the name wouldn't mean much.
> 
> Dave


Come on Dave,

If you put Mount Vernon, everyone would know you were talking about the Mt Vernon in Washington state, Wouldn't they??


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 14, 2008)

I feel just fine listing my location.  I think that some people are just being cautious and following a "general principle" to not share their info online in any form.

To me, there is a difference in listing my city and state, vs. listing something more private like my email address or phone #.  With a first name, a city, and a state, it helps people to see enough info about the other TUGGER without seeing too much.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 14, 2008)

Kona Lovers said:


> All right, Ricoba!  I'm a CSUDH alum! (Go Toros!)  I know right where you're talking about!
> 
> Marty



Maybe I should put my location as CSUDH....then I will really confuse people! 

I am very close to the university.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 14, 2008)

Took me awhile to realize that CSUDH was actually California State University Dominguez Hills.  

Fern



ricoba said:


> Maybe I should put my location as CSUDH....then I will really confuse people!
> 
> I am very close to the university.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 14, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> Took me awhile to realize that CSUDH was actually California State University Dominguez Hills.
> 
> Fern



Way to go, Fern!

Marty


----------



## Stressy (Jul 14, 2008)

applegirl said:


> Anyone who gives us somewhat of an idea of where they live I would count. Like BMWguynw, at least he tells us he's in the Northwest.  I've seen a few TUGgers list USA as their location. That doesn't really count. South Jersey is a pretty small area, so at least I know they aren't in Arizona!
> 
> Since very little info is given in our public profile and hardly anyone actually has their entire name as their screen name, I don't see this as a security issue. For some it may just be a privacy issue and I understand that. I'm not a real private person, so I wouldn't think to leave my location blank.  I have yet to see another TUGger who lives in Apple Valley, CA although I keep my eyes open all the time.  How can I be the only one here who has discovered this great site?!?!?!?!  I'm lucky I guess.
> 
> ...



Hi Janna  

I do not live in Apple Valley...but I can be there in 5 minutes


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 14, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Come on Dave,
> 
> If you put Mount Vernon, everyone would know you were talking about the Mt Vernon in Washington state, Wouldn't they??



Well, nowadays, maybe.  It depends on how well they know the state.  I've had people ask "Where's that?" and I have to explain.  And there's also a Mount Vernon just south of Washington, DC, too...  

I don't suppose it really matters.  The way this area is growng, it's only a matter of time before we're all a suburb of Seattle anyway.  LOL!   

Dave


----------



## wackymother (Jul 14, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Come on Dave,
> 
> If you put Mount Vernon, everyone would know you were talking about the Mt Vernon in Washington state, Wouldn't they??



There's one in New York State, and that's the one I think of. There are a LOT of Mount Vernons (other than George Washington's Mount Vernon)...who knew? 



> Mount Vernon is the name of George Washington's, the first President of the United States, estate in Virginia. The name may also refer to several other places around the world:
> 
> * In Australia:
> o Mount Vernon, New South Wales, a suburb of Sydney, Australia
> ...


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 14, 2008)

wackymother said:


> *There's one in New York State,* and that's the one I think of. There are a LOT of Mount Vernons (other than George Washington's Mount Vernon)...who knew?


I went to nursing school in that town....
I think people are more comfortable with being 'general' - have to go now and start driving around Long Island looking for Larry - I want to hand deliver the pictures of Costa Linda I took for him last March


----------



## Egret1986 (May 5, 2009)

*Did you ever go to Skyline Ranch Resort?*



wackymother said:


> Oooh, are you going to Skyline Ranch Resort? Could you post a review or just tell us what it's like?



There are still no reviews on this resort.  Inquiring minds would like to know?
It's 65 miles to DC and I'm trying to assist a friend since there is availability in October (leaf peeping) and thought that I could refer to TUG for a review. Alas, nothing there.


----------



## 1950bing (May 5, 2009)

I don't want anyone knowing where I am and who I am on the net. It's my business.


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> There are still no reviews on this resort.  Inquiring minds would like to know?
> It's 65 miles to DC and I'm trying to assist a friend since there is availability in October (leaf peeping) and thought that I could refer to TUG for a review. Alas, nothing there.



A gentle suggestion - instead of bringing old threads out of moth balls, please click on the poster's name and send them a private message with your question.  Or just start (one) new thread in the appropriate area asking about the resort.


----------



## easyrider (May 5, 2009)

Were afraid all the tuggers would show up in our back yard needing directions to 7-11.


----------



## debraxh (May 5, 2009)

easyrider said:


> Were afraid all the tuggers would show up in our back yard needing directions to 7-11.




Tuggers needing directions to 7-11? I don't think so...it would be COSTCO


----------

